# Does anybody need anything vape related



## Asif (18/7/18)

Does anyone need anything or know someone that needs some vape gear. I have some things just laying here. Mayb we can put it to good use instead of it just laying in the cupboard ..

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 18 | Thanks 1


----------



## Room Fogger (19/7/18)

Asif said:


> Does anyone need anything or know someone that needs some vape gear. I have some things just laying here. Mayb we can put it to good use instead of it just laying in the cupboard ..


@Asif , you can contact the PIF master @shaunnadan if you do not get it given away immediately, he may be aware of some more people that may need something to keep them going, but are too shy to openly ask on the forum. 

Great from your side with the willingness to give, it is amazingly rewarding. Kudo’s to you sir, and many happy clouds to you.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 5 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Cornelius (19/7/18)

Hi @Asif , thank you kindly for the offer! I was hoping you can help me out with a Limelight, a white and blue one will do just fine.
I will PM you my address and I am willing to pay for shipping.

Alternatively just follow @Room Fogger advice.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 12 | Thanks 1


----------



## Stosta (19/7/18)

Lovely gesture @Asif !!!

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (19/7/18)

@Asif I will take a Dvarw if you have one lying around super nice gesture from your side willing to help someone but what @Room Fogger said is the route to go.May you have a great day you are

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Hooked (19/7/18)

Asif said:


> Does anyone need anything or know someone that needs some vape gear. I have some things just laying here. Mayb we can put it to good use instead of it just laying in the cupboard ..



If you have any e-pipes I'd be interested ...

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Gregory2012 (19/7/18)

I'm interested

Sent from my HUAWEI VNS-L22 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Asif (19/7/18)

LOL, with the way i worded that i ad, i guess i had that coming!! 

Thank you all, Just trying to help out the fellow vaper. Will def contact shaun

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Asif (19/7/18)

Gregory2012 said:


> I'm interested
> 
> Sent from my HUAWEI VNS-L22 using Tapatalk





Gregory2012 said:


> I'm interested
> 
> Sent from my HUAWEI VNS-L22 using Tapatalk


What do u need bro?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gregory2012 (19/7/18)

Asif said:


> What do u need bro?


Do you have any dripper rdas.

Sent from my HUAWEI VNS-L22 using Tapatalk


----------



## Puppyy001 (19/10/18)

Hello have you perhaps got anything left over please?

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## Silver (19/10/18)

Puppyy001 said:


> Hello have you perhaps got anything left over please?



Welcome to the forum @Puppyy001 
I see this is your first post

When you get a chance head over to the introduce yourself thread and feel free to introduce yourself to the community. 

Get to know the people here

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Martin Narainsamy (19/10/18)

Awesome @Asif...
Super Great Getsure. Definitely Need more guys like you out there.
Welcome to the forum @Puppyy001

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tontoe (19/10/18)

Hey @Asif, I posted this morning for some help for a friends wife who needs some help.

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/can-any-one-help-me-help-someone-off-the-analogues.t54411/

There is the link if you get a chance and have anything please let me know as I know it would be helping good people.

Thanks


----------



## Puppyy001 (19/10/18)

Thank you, I will definitely. I am desperately trying to get off of cigarettes, thank you


----------



## baksteen8168 (19/10/18)

Puppyy001 said:


> Thank you, I will definitely. I am desperately trying to get off of cigarettes, thank you


Hi @Puppyy001 and welcome to Ecigssa. Twisp's CUE device finally got me off cigarettes. It has a tight draw and offers enough nicotine to keep the cravings at bay.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Jonathan7777 (10/12/18)

Asif I would really appreciate a twisp cue like mentioned above. May be with some tabacco pods. Been trying to get my sister off smoking. Would be a great Christmas gift.


----------



## Hooked (10/12/18)

Jonathan7777 said:


> Asif I would really appreciate a twisp cue like mentioned above. May be with some tabacco pods. Been trying to get my sister off smoking. Would be a great Christmas gift.



They're very easy to buy @Jonathan7777  Just go to any Twisp kiosk or order online through the Twisp website.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------

